
Show HN: My Labyrinth Video Game - felipemnoa
Hello All,
I&#x27;m currently working on a very simple video game that I&#x27;m planning to release on the Android Play Store. The purpose of the game is to complete a labyrinth before time runs out. There will be around 50 labyrinths. The link [1] below has a video of the game play. As you can see it is still very rough but I think that the game mechanics are pretty much all set.<p>It has taken me a lot longer than expected (9 months so far) to complete this because I decided to go the crazy route and create everything from scratch. I even created a level editor so that it would be easier to create each labyrinth. I may show a video of the level editor if there is any interest on this game.<p>I&#x27;m currently going to spend the rest of my time polishing it as much as I can and creating new levels.<p>Any feedback is appreciated.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;AA4GSmYAQyk
======
patrics123
you might wanna test if anybody is interested in playing 3d-labirinths before
you create 50 of them... It could be fun if I race faster of course - what
about having special items to be able to zoom out and take a peek at the whole
map?

~~~
felipemnoa
>>you might wanna test if anybody is interested in playing 3d-labirinths
before you create 50 of them<<

The labyrinths are not that difficult to create actually. The hard part was
creating a level editor. Now that the level editor is done it is relatively
easy to create the labyrinths. You are right, I have no idea if anybody will
be interested in a game like this. I imagine there are people that like these
types of games so I'm counting on that. It is a gamble. Worse case scenario I
will be able to reuse a lot of the work for my next game, especially the level
editor.

>>It could be fun if I race faster of course - what about having special items
to be able to zoom out and take a peek at the whole map<<

I've been thinking about doing stuff like that if it will make it more fun and
doesn't increase the scope considerably.

Thanks for the comment.

